
Ask HN: Recommend book on Game Theory? - max_
I was watching a documentary that prompted me to read John Nash&#x27;s thesis, &quot;Non-Coperative Games&quot;[0]<p>I searched the web for applications of game theory in Architecture (my formal training) &amp; found some research that interested me[1]<p>My background is mostly in design, is there a &quot;go-to&quot; book that you recommend which may be easier going on people 
with  a less solid Math background like me?<p>[0]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webcitation.org&#x2F;6YloKPaFj?url=https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.princeton.edu&#x2F;mudd&#x2F;news&#x2F;faq&#x2F;topics&#x2F;Non-Cooperative_Games_Nash.pdf<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.researchgate.net&#x2F;publication&#x2F;319471290_Urban_Planning_a_Game_Theory_Application_for_the_Travel_Demand_Management
======
iamasuperuser
I found the following two to be very helpful, but not related to architect
(sorry)

The Teaching Company audiobook or video [https://www.amazon.com/Games-People-
Play-Theory-Business/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Games-People-Play-Theory-
Business/dp/1598034839)

The Art of Strategy: A Game Theorist's Guide to Success in Business and Life
[https://www.amazon.com/Art-Strategy-Theorists-Success-
Busine...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Strategy-Theorists-Success-
Business/dp/0393337170)

The Art Of Strategy is co-authored by Barry J. Nalebuff who also has a great
Coursera course on Negotiation (unrelated to your question)
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/negotiation](https://www.coursera.org/learn/negotiation)

~~~
max_
Thanks, the Moocs look resourceful

